# Looking for business partner in Los Angeles



## jonnie23 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi,

This forum is awesome. I'm looking for a business partner in Los Angeles for a Lifestyle brand I've created. I come from a music/marketing/entertainment background, and this is something I've always wanted to do. We will do t's, hoodies, hats, socks, necklaces, stickers, etc. I currently run a street/guerrilla marketing company, but am ready to dive into this head first. I have great contacts, a vision, but need help putting the wheels in motion. I'm seeking a partner who has built a brand, is an expert with illustrator/photoshop, and is a great decision maker. We'll work out the details later, but throwing out this fishing line now to see if I get any bites.

Thanks,
Jonnie


----------



## uberalles (Sep 18, 2012)

any luck finding a partner? id be intereted, i am located in chatsworth CA. my emal is. [email protected]


----------

